# Garden



## don203 (May 27, 2011)

Hello every one I installed a new battery adjusted points and she started right up
thanks to every one for your input.Hope I can be of help to some one In the furture
Don


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

don203 said:


> Hello every one I installed a new battery adjusted points and she started right up
> thanks to every one for your input.Hope I can be of help to some one In the furture
> Don




Your welcome, and we are glad to have you here. I am sure there will be a time someone will need answers you will have..


----------

